# Beretta 90-TWO Type F



## ZachC. (Apr 12, 2012)

I am looking to buy my first handgun ever. I have asked on other forums about this gun with mixed reviews. most that have replied advised against it but I have also never been to a Beretta specific forum. What i am looking to find out is, Is the beretta 90 two type f a quality starting hand gun? does it have any issues that i should be advised about? The main reason that i choose this gun was because of its size. small guns dont feel great in my hand, and the brand, I know that beretta is one of the major handguns in the military today and i came to the assumption that it is a reliable brand for a veteran and beginner shooters. If their is anything please be specific. I am new to the sport of shooting and i dont know much at all. any input would be much appereciated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two 92A1s, two M9A1s, and I previously owned two 90-Twos. I tried to like the 90-Two, but the grip really sucks. I ended up selling the 90-Two each time. I couldn't like the gun because of the grip.

There are NO aftermarket grips, and the factory grip is just too slippery. That's the biggest complaint ya see over and over about the 90-Two.

Also, while the 1 piece polymer grip is replaceable with a "thin" grip to make it look like a Beretta Vertec grip - good luck on actually finding the "thin" grip. There are guys at the Beretta Forum who have looked for months. No one seems to have them in stock, and they have been out of stock for months at most places, if not longer.

I'd suggest getting the 92A1. It has the updated features of the 90-Two, but it has the regular 92FS grip. So, ANY 92 grips will fit the gun. Also, the 92A1 comes with THREE 17 round mags.

Be aware that even if you buy a regular 92FS, though - you can use 17 round mags in any Beretta 92 9mm variant. And, you can use 15 round mags in the 90-Two or 92A1.

92A1:









M9A1:









90-Two:


----------



## ZachC. (Apr 12, 2012)

I have held a 92fs and loved the way it felt in my hand. felt like it was formed to my hand. what is the difference between the 90-two and 92fs grip? the other thing that made me interested in the 90 two was the accessory rail. are you advising against getting a 90 two all together?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that is what I was stating. Skip the 90-Two.

As stated above, the grip is a polymer slip on with the 90-Two. You cannot replace it with anything else - other than a rubber polymer slip on (like some peopl put on glocks)


----------

